# How do you remove backing from Rhinestone car decal after pressing?



## bckeever (Nov 2, 2008)

I am using Xpel for the rhinestone car decals and after I press it it will not come off of backing when using a sticky transfer. It is so frustrating because I have to remove decal by hand and place it on a transfer. Does anyone have a better solution or better transfer they use. I am using a Med tack transfer. Thanks.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Med tack transfer? Is that the transfer tape you use to apply regular vinyl designs? I'm not so sure that stuff can be heat pressed without melting, which seems to be the issue you are having. I would suggest you get some rhinestone transfer tape (silicon or acrylic), since it is designed to handle the heat.

My other suggestion, although not requested, would be that you use something OTHER than Xpel. Try StickOns decal material. Easier to use.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am a stick on fan also. Slick is right. Use rhinestone transfer tape not sign vinyl type tape. I am also sure it is not meant to be heated. I have not tried the Expel. I know there are forum members who use it and like it.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

HOw--what side do you cut the StickOns material on the cutter. I am sure I need to use a deep cutting blade also correct? Thanks.


----------



## bckeever (Nov 2, 2008)

No, this is after I press it. I definitely use rhinestone transfer to heat press it. It is afterwards when I have the problem. It seems to really stick to the backing and no transfer will pick it up. Where do you get StickOns? Never heard of it. Is it good for car decals?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is for rhinestone decals. So you cannot bend back the backing and get the decal to turn loose? You are making a contour around the design and cutting the shape out of the decal material and weeding away the excess? The stick on material is available from Rhinestone Designz.com. You might also be using too much pressure or too much heat. Check your press to see if the platen is the temp you have your setting on.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

The stick on comes with a little sample so you can see, you run the clear side up through your cutter for the out line shape, remove the extra material around the shape, take your transfer tape with your design on it, line it up and press on the clear top, the opaque harder plastic back comes off when it is applied to the surface. The big key is to remove the extra around your shape for clean edges.


----------



## bckeever (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes I contour around rhinestones and use light pressure 162*C. The backing bends a little but is somewhat stiff. I still end up peeling away decal which is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I found that if I put the decal in the freezer after pressing for a little bit, that I can peel the backing off easier, but I am using DAS decal material. And the decal is pretty stiff after pressing.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

When you guys press the decals, do you use a teflon pillow?

I am having issues with stones moving after pressing, any solutions to that?


----------



## sireprinting2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

As long as the car decals are of Vinyl stock. So you don't need to be worried at all just tear it off, it will not leave any residue.

Sticker Printing


----------

